# ايهما افضل هندسة طيران ام اتصالات طيران



## somaa2022 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>السلام عليكم انا طالب بمعهد امبابه ونجحت فى اعدادى بتقدير مقبول ومحتار اخش ايه هندسة طيران او اتصالات طيران وعايز اعرف ايه القسم اللى فيه فرص اكثر للشغل وهل الاتصالات لها صله بالطيران واو لها تعين بالمطار وشكرا</p>


----------



## طيور الجنه (20 يونيو 2009)

هندسة الاتصالات افضل لان اوسع فى نطاق العمل(مهندس اتصالات+الكترونات+برمجه)

هندسة الطيران يا فى المطار يا.............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 يونيو 2009)

افضل فى مصر هندسة اتصالات علشان تقدر تشتغل لكن لو عايز تسافر ومستفبل باهر يبقى طيران لكن انت ممكن تشتغل فى برج المراقبه فى المطار


----------



## bonza (3 يوليو 2009)

ana fe sana rab3a etesalat tayaran 3andak fe imbaba



NASE7A MATODKHOLHAASH EL MAWDOO3 SA3B GEDDAN



N A S E 7 A A A A A A A A A


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2009)

هنسه الاتصالات مجالها اوسع وافضل لانك ممكن تشتغل برده مهندس اتصالات عادى وممكن تشتغل منهدس اتصالات فى المطار وده مطلوب وموجود وانا قريت اعلانات عاملاها مصر للطيران بنفسى طالبه مهندسين اتصالات من المعهد للعمل فى مطار اسيوط والغردقه وشرم الشيخ 
لكن اولا واخيرا المجال الى انت بتحبه هاتبدع فيه


----------

